# Clean & Lube Pfleuger Trion GX-7 Spinning Reel



## Southern Appal (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum, and I don't see a ways to search it. My relatively new reel has a couple of problems that a good cleaning might fix. One problem is the bail doesn't close when I turn the reel handle. I have to close the bail manually. The other problem is that the reel feels and sounds as though it's dirty. Grinding sound and feel, not free and easy. Third problem is I have no idea how to go about cleaning it. Cannot find schematics online (lots of promises, but too much baggage). Haven't heard back from Pfleuger yet. Anyone able to give me a tutorial for a spinning (not bait casting) reel?

TIA


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 4, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiM_olnJvXM

[youtube]JiM_olnJvXM[/youtube]


----------



## Southern Appal (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks, Captain Ahab. Lots faster than I am getting from Pleuger.


----------

